# I thought it was just an EA/Sexting-found it was PA



## DG3 (Jul 13, 2011)

I first posted here a few weeks ago after I found out my husband was having an EA with a woman. I have been on an excavation to dig up facts since he was witholding and lying. I found out there was a man too. Then last night I decided to contact the woman. I played her to get information. Then I confronted H and bluffed him into telling me the truth. I found out 5 years ago he had slept with her for an entire night then came home to me and our three boys and acted like everything was great. I knew nothing. Then he contacted her again this many years later around Christmas and they rekindled their romance through phone/texts/online. Five years! She lives four hours away. The whole time he was sexting with a man as well, who lives here in town. I can't describe the devastation of knowing all of this. The thought of him sleeping with her then coming home and sleeping with me is so hurtful. He destroyed me and our family. Yes I have been tested and I am clear. This is the most hurt I have felt in my entire life. To say I'm in a fog is not even close to how I feel.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Why is your H sexting a man?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Im guessing he's bi or has gay proclivities


----------



## DG3 (Jul 13, 2011)

He has finally revealed that he was sexually abused as a 9 year old boy. So he is saying now that he wanted the rush of doing something taboo. He claims he was never with the guy but everything that comes out of his mouth has been a lie. He also swore on our children's lives that he never had physical contact with the woman. So who really knows. I never really knew my husband of 15 years.


----------



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

DG3 said:


> I never really knew my husband of 15 years.


Congrats on your cleverness. Keep the pressure on him.

I definitely feel your pain. My sentence goes like this..."I never really knew my *WIFE* of *17* years." Today is day 30 since my D-Day and all I can, personally, say is, "Lies, lies, lies, lies....and some more lies, lies, lies is all I have gotten till this day." Please do not fall for the bull. Stay strong for the kids.


----------

